# Order NOW! 2014 Halloween Haunt Calendar!



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm very pleased to announce that the *2014 Halloween Haunt Calendar is NOW AVAILABLE TO PRE-ORDER *and should be printed and ready to ship October 1st of this year. Right in time for Halloween!

Featuring *OVER 110 outstanding HAUNT PHOTOS* from all over CANADA, the UNITED STATES and INTERNATIONAL the calendar is both a year-round showcase and source of inspiration for Haunters everywhere.

Make sure you're one of the first to receive your copy by ordering early.

*Price is $18.00 US/each plus shipping & handling (varies by region)*

http://www.hectorturner.com/HalloweenHauntCalendar/index.html


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

just ordered mine


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We plan on getting one of these again this year. It's a very distinctive calendar.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

just curious did my graveyard photo make it into the calendar this year?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Cat_Bones said:


> just curious did my graveyard photo make it into the calendar this year?


I'd need to know your real name Cat_Bones in order to check but nearly everyone who submitted photos got in - that's a total of 113 photos!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know the great news that the *2014 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDARS* are back from the printer and *all PRE-ORDERS have been SHIPPED OUT!!* They were mailed earlier this week so you if you've already ordered you should be getting yours soon! If you haven't yet placed an order there is still lots of time and lots of copies left.

The calendar looks really great and with *over 110 outstanding HAUNT PHOTOS from all over CANADA, the UNITED STATES and INTERNATIONAL* it's just jam-packed with photos. I had to add extra pages to fit them all in!!

*Don't delay and order your copy TODAY!
Price is $18.00 US/each plus shipping & handling (varies by region)*

http://www.HalloweenHauntCalendar.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 just ordered one for us - yay!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yay! I am anxiously awaiting mine....


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Hector, I just received my 2014 calendar and all I have to say is WOW! Twelve months of Haunting eye candy! Such amazing pics. Outstanding!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Dead Things said:


> Hector, I just received my 2014 calendar and all I have to say is WOW! Twelve months of Haunting eye candy! Such amazing pics. Outstanding!


So glad you like it! You're right in that there is such incredible talent and diversity shown in all 110+ photos - it's truly inspiring!


----------

